# 25posts



## Matt Warner (8 Feb 2012)

The whole idea behind the 25 posts before you can access the for sale section is that you actually contribute! Either by helping others or asking questions or posting photos.


----------



## nayr88 (8 Feb 2012)

yeah, bit of a crap move to be honest.

also the fact that you get yourself known so others can buy with a little confidence.

..........


----------



## Alastair (9 Feb 2012)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> yeah, bit of a crap move to be honest.
> 
> also the fact that you get yourself known so others can buy with a little confidence.
> 
> ..........



I agree totally with the above 2 posts. This is a forum to share and gain knowledge where as you have clearly just joined to access a for sale ad which has shown up on google and sarcastically counted your posts down.


----------



## cheebs (9 Feb 2012)




----------



## Iain Sutherland (9 Feb 2012)

mods should reset count if possible.  How dare they dilute our lovely plant family


----------



## nayr88 (9 Feb 2012)

mods should reset you are right.


----------



## ghostsword (9 Feb 2012)

disappointed. 


___________________________


----------



## George Farmer (9 Feb 2012)

Hi all

Thanks for reporting the fact that a new member was abusing UKAPS by increasing their post count in an inappropriate manner; presumably to access the trading sub-forum immediately, which goes against the UKAPS ethos.

The relevant posts have been deleted and if the affected member wants to use UKAPS with integrity in future then I invite them to contact me via Private Message.

Otherwise I recommend they use another forum such as PFK where there's no post count minimum threshold.

Cheers,
George


----------

